# brin / brun - prononciation des digrammes "in" et "un" : [ɛ̃] / [œ̃]



## CarlaShua

Salut, les amis!

J'ai un petit doute sur la prononciation de votre langue. La question c'est la suivante:

Dans ma dictionnaire, je peux voir que les mots 'brun' et 'brin' ils ont des transcriptions phonétiques différentes, mais je n'arrive jamais à trouver de différence entre le [u] nasal et le [i] nasal. Est-ce qu'il y en a une* ?

Merci d'avance.


*Cette phrase est une pirouette qui est encore hors de ma portée. Peut-être je suis trop intrépide... Mais excusez-moi.


----------



## nickhk

Bonjour,

Il y a effectivement une petite difference entre ces deux sons mais elle est minime. Le [i] nasal se prononce avec la bouche un peu plus ouverte que le [u].


----------



## marget

Je suis d'accord, mais je pense qu'il y a des gens qui ne font plus de distinction entre ces deux voyelles, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## LV4-26

Le son "un" de brun est un "e" (fermé, comme le "e" de "_n*œu*d"_) nasalisé, alors que le son "in" de brin est une "è" nasalisé.


			
				marget said:
			
		

> je pense qu'il y a des gens qui ne font plus de distinction entre ces deux voyelles, n'est-ce pas?


C'est vrai. Moi-même, je ne suis pas certain de la faire. 

Exercice pour la semaine prochaine : dire 10 fois de suite, à toute vitesse, la phrase suivante :
_Un Indien montre un chemin à un nain indien.

_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

[…] La majorité des Français ne fait aucune différence et prononcent "brun" exactement comme "brin" avec un "i" nasalisé, bien que les dictionnaires qui indiquent la phonétique continuent à faire la différence. Je crois que la différence demeure surtout dans le midi de la France. 
[…]


----------



## itka

C'est une question qui revient régulièrement dans les discussions sur la prononciation du français ! 

En fait, le système phonologique est en train d'évoluer. L'opposition [in] / [un] (pardon, je ne peux la noter autrement) n'existe plus au nord de la France, et en particulier à Paris, depuis au moins cinquante ans. 
J'ai le souvenir de disputes orageuses à l'école primaire à ce sujet !

Au sud, on fait encore cette distinction...Enfin, surtout les personnes d'un certain âge  (Moi !!)

Mais il faut reconnaître qu'elle est très peu productive. Les paires minimales sont en nombre plus que limité...

"Hein, beau brun !" ~ "un beau brin"
"emprunt" ~ "empreint"
"défunte" ~ "des feintes"

Finalement, excepté "un" et tous ses composés, la voyelle [õe] est plutôt rare : brun, embrun, parfum, emprunt, défunt, et... il ne doit pas y en avoir beaucoup d'autres, donc, pour les non-francophones, aucun () souci : prononcez n'importe comment entre "un" et "in" ce sera parfait.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Merci pour cette réponse très claire et utile!  
En effet je crois qu'à Toulouse j'ai bien entendu la différence entre ces deux sons nasales. Moi (étranger) je n'arrive à faire la différence que si je me concentre beaucoup...  
Il est intéressant à noter que je reçois beaucoup de textos et des méls ou le mot "demain" est abrégé comme (en ? ) "dem1", ce qui montre que la prononciation du mot "un" est /in/ plutòt que /un/ chez ceux (des français) qui m'écrivent.
Portez-vous bien


----------



## Spectre scolaire

itka said:
			
		

> En fait, le système phonologique est en train d'évoluer. L'opposition [in] / [un] n'existe plus au nord de la France, et en particulier à Paris, depuis au moins cinquante ans.


Effectivement, les distinctions qui existaient il y a cent ans dans _*un* bon *vin* blanc_ n’existent plus – _dans le parler parisien_.

Une petite anecdote à cet effet:

Un professeur étranger faisant un cours de linguistique historique à la Sorbonne au début des années cinquante, à une époque où la plupart des étudiants français, s’ils n’étaient pas de Paris, au moins ils le prétendaient. La prononciation de l’Île de France était, depuis longtemps, de prestige, sinon de rigueur. “Le patois est une relique de la société féodale”, comme disait l’Abbé Grégoire...

 
Enfin, un étudiant dans l’auditoire avait répondu à une question posée par le professeur, et celui-ci lui a demandé par la suite:
 
-D’où venez-vous?
 
L’étudiant, surpris, répondit:
 
-De Paris.

Dans l’échange de propos qui s’ensuivit – au début plutôt gênant pour l’étudiant récalcitrant de province – il a dû céder lorsque le professeur lui a dit qu’il était enchanté de rencontrer une personne qui eût préservé les distinctions qui étaient désormais perdues là où il avait l’honneur de leur adresser la parole.

La source de cette anecdote est une personne, maintenant décédée, qui avait suivi le cours en question et qui, plus tard, devint lui-même professeur.


----------



## gvergara

Salut : 

Est-ce qu'il y a vraiment une différence entre les sons nasales _in_ (_chagr*in*_) et _un_ (_br*un*_). La transcription phnoétique de ces sons a toujours été différenciée dans les dictionnaires, mais dans quelques livres plus récents ( et moins traditionnels, peut-être ) on affirme que ces sons sont équivalents. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ? Merci de votre aide

GÔnzalÔ


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne suis pas spécialiste GOnzalO, mais il y a déjà eu des discussions à ce sujet, sur le forum. Ce que je peux te dire c'est que la différence de prononciation tend à s'estomper, mais que cette différence est plus sensible dans le sud de la France que dans le nord. Moi, par exemple, je ne les prononce pas de la même façon, je fais la différence entre brin et brun (ceci dit, tu es obligé de me croire, puisque tu ne m'entends pas ... )

[…]


----------



## itka

On en a déjà beaucoup parlé sur le forum. Je me souviens d'avoir donné mon point de vue sur la question, mais je ne sais plus où... alors, je recommence !

Ces deux voyelles nasalisées sont entrées depuis longtemps dans un processus de réduction à une seule.
Il y a 50 ans, dans le nord de la France et à Paris, on ne faisait déjà plus la distinction. Les locuteurs n'entendaient plus la différence entre "un" et "hein"...
Aujourd'hui, cela ne fait que se confirmer : dans le sud, on prononce clairement "in" et "un" alors que dans la moitié nord, ces sons sont semblables phonologiquement. C'est ainsi qu'en langage sms, on peut lire des "horreurs"  du style : "A 2m1" pour "A demain"... Les Parisiens ne font pas la différence entre "demain" et "deux m'un".

Je pense que cela est possible car ces deux voyelles ne permettaient de distinguer que peu de paires minimales : brin/ brun, hein/un, empreint/emprunt, des fins/défunt... et tous ces mots sont aisément identifiables par le contexte. Donc l'économie de la langue a conduit à confondre ces deux voyelles.

_ Punky, on a posté en même temps, mais heureusement, on est d'accord ! Je m'aperçois en suivant ton lien que j'emploie les mêmes mots que dans mon premier message ! J'ai dû les apprendre par coeur à force de les répéter..._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Itka, tu avais posté dans le premier fil que j'ai cité. Et après vérification minutieuse, avec ce que tu viens de poster, il n'y a pas contradiction, tu persistes et signes .


----------



## Podd

C'est une question d'accent, le français d'Amérique le "in" est très nasal et donc très distinctif du son "un".


----------



## nbo_thistle

Après de longues minutes de réflexion, il n'y a plus cette distinction
Les 2 se prononcent maintenant de la même manière

*Un*
Dem*ain*
Mat*in*
Chagr*in*
P*ain*
Br*un*
R*ein*
Pl*ein*
Rais*in
In*désirable*
Im*possible
*In*vitation
Tr*ain*


----------



## Maître Capello

nbo_thistle said:


> Après de longues minutes de réflexion, il n'y a plus cette distinction
> Les 2 se prononcent maintenant de la même manière


Non, cela dépend des régions. Pour ma part, je fais clairement la distinction entre [ɛ̃] et [œ̃] dans _brin_ et _brun_ par exemple.


----------



## xmarabout

Pour ma part également (en Belgique - donc juste à 200 km au nord de Paris) la distinction est encore clairement marquée.


----------



## tilt

Je le fais également, au point de tiquer quand j'entends quelqu'un dire qu'on est _lindi_, ou dire_ brun _pour_ brin_, et réciproquement.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je confirme le point de vue de Me Capello . Tout dépend des régions : le phonème [œ̃] nasalisé a disparu de la prononciation en région parisienne depuis bien longtemps déjà, ce que signale l'article de Wikipedia dans une note  en dessous du tableau des voyelles  ici.


----------



## efsé

C'est vrai que la prononciation et les accents varient selon les régions, mais la transcription phonétique ne présente pas ces différences et donne une prononciation unique, celle qui normalement devrait s'imposer. On ne pourra contrarier les mauvaises habitudes, pour autant ce n'est pas une raison pour les suivre de manière grégaire. Cette invasion du parler "parisien" n'a rien d'académique et si l'on veut conserver un bien parler, on entendra toujours la différence nasale quand on reniflera un brin de tabac brun ! Question de cohérence entre la bouche, le nez et les oreilles !


----------



## Maître Capello

efsé said:


> mais la transcription phonétique ne présente pas ces différences et donne une prononciation unique


J'ai bien peur que ce soit faux. Si vous regardez la transcription dans les dictionnaires (TLFi, Petit Robert, Wiktionnaire, etc.), vous constaterez que la distinction est encore faite et donc que /ɛ̃/ et /œ̃/ sont bien des phonèmes distincts. Les mots _brin_ et _brun_ sont systématiquement transcrits [bʀɛ̃] et [bʀœ̃], respectivement.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue, efsé. 

- "la transcription phonétique ne fait pas la différence" : entre [ɛ̃] et [œ̃] ? Mais si.
Exemples : lundi : [lœ ̃di] ; parfum : [paʀfœ ̃] ;  à jeun : [(a)ʒ œ ̃] ; un : [œ ̃]. Souvent [ε ̃] ; brun : [bʀ œ ̃]. On signale gén. une tendance à la substitution de [ε ̃] à [œ ̃]​Ce sont des personnes qui ne ne perçoivent la différence entre les phonèmes [ɛ̃] et [œ̃], ni ne savent prononcer le phonème [œ̃], ce qui va de pair. C'est une sorte de surdité sélective acquise qui a rendu certains incapables de discriminer ces sons.


- "[elle] donne une prononciation unique qui devrait normalement s'imposer" : heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de parler normalisé qui imposerait aux locuteurs l'appauvrissement des sons de la langue française sur la planète entière !

Comme tilt qui tique lorsqu'il entend "lindi", d'autres tiquent en lisant l'abréviation en langage SMS  2m1 (demain).


----------



## efsé

Je reprends mon texte initial *en le précisant* pour pallier l'ambiguïté (en effet !) et éviter le contre-sens :

_"C'est vrai que la prononciation et les accents varient selon les régions _*pour le même mot*_, mais la transcription phonétique _*officielle de chaque mot*_ ne présente pas ces différences _*phonétiques*_ et donne une prononciation unique _*pour chaque mot*_, celle qui normalement devrait s'imposer_."

J'espère que cette formulation est plus claire. Quant aux personnes qui n'arrivent pas à prononcer le phonème [œ̃] on ne peut que leur conseiller de consulter un orthophoniste ! Quitte ensuite, en effet, à rester libre de prononcer selon leurs goûts ou penchants naturels.


----------



## Maître Capello

efsé said:


> Je reprends mon texte initial *en le précisant* pour pallier l'ambiguïté (en effet !) et éviter le contre-sens :


Il était en effet utile de le préciser, car nous avions compris peu ou prou le contraire de ce que vous vouliez dire alors qu'en fait nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## efsé

Maître Capello said:


> Il était en effet utile de le préciser, car nous avions compris peu ou prou le contraire de ce que vous vouliez dire alors qu'en fait nous sommes d'accord.



Merci, je suis rassuré sur ma (relative ?) salubrité mentale.


----------



## OLN

Nous sommes _presque_ tous d'accord.  Bienvenue dans nos rangs !


----------



## danielc

Questions:

 Est-il seulement question de ce que les Parisiens (par exemple) prononcent, ou ce qu'ils entendent aussi?

Quelle est l'impression donnée aux Parisiens (par exemple) de ceux qui distinguent entre ces voyelles à l'oral? François Mitterand, par exemple, distinguait entre ces voyelles, et n'était pas parisien.

Concluons-nous que les Parisiens  ont la tendance d'associer la prononciation tradionnelle correcte de ces voyelles à un français régional quelconque? Pour faire cela ils doivent entendre la différence, bien sûr.


----------



## jekoh

danielc said:


> Concluons-nous que les Parisiens  ont la tendance d'associer la prononciation tradionnelle correcte de ces voyelles à un français régional quelconque? Pour faire cela ils doivent entendre la différence, bien sûr.


Moi qui ne prononce pas  [œ̃], quand quelqu'un dit [œ̃], je le repère aussitôt comme ayant un accent régional quelconque (comprendre : différent du mien).

Donc évidemment qu'on peut entendre la différence même quand on ne prononce jamais [œ̃] soi-même, de la même façon qu'on entend correctement certains sons étrangers sans forcément les reproduire.

À l'inverse, on doit aussi pouvoir _prononcer_ spontanément « un » et « in » de deux façons différentes sans pour autant _entendre_ la différence chez les autres.


----------



## nbo_thistle

jekoh said:


> À l'inverse, on doit aussi pouvoir _prononcer_ spontanément « un » et « in » de deux façons différentes sans pour autant _entendre_ la différence chez les autres.


Perso, je ne peux pas


----------



## jekoh

Ma phrase n'était peut-être pas claire. J'ai voulu dire que les gens qui, dans leur prononciation, distinguent [ɛ̃] et [œ̃], n'entendent pas nécessairement la différence.


----------



## danielc

à  Jekoh
Votre poste, le # 27, est intéressant. Je suis très souvent en Europe, et quand je parle d'une façon neutre, les Français n'entendent pas un accent canadien, mais plutôt suisse ou belge, y compris parmi ceux qui travaillent avec des Canadiens. Nous avons ceux  qui distinguent entre ces voyelles, et ceux qui ne le font pas. Mais je dis quand même que ceux qui prononcent cette distinction utilisent un français standard.

En ce qui concerne [œ̃] au Canada, il est mon impression  qu'elle est la voyelle nasale qui est la plus souvent prononcée à la canadienne, d'une façon ou une autre. Les Canadiens ne fusionnent jamais la prononciation des voyelles, comme le font les Parisiens, mais c'est intéressant que cette voyelle soit la "victime" d'une prononciation variable ou au moins non-standard, et en France et au Canada.  La prononciation de cette voyelle identifie vite le Français ou le Canadien.

Il est peut-être temps de demander à un orthophoniste pourquoi tant de francophones partout font cela! Cette voyelle nous emmerde...


----------



## tilt

jekoh said:


> Ma phrase n'était peut-être pas claire. J'ai voulu dire que les gens qui, dans leur prononciation, distinguent [ɛ̃] et [œ̃], n'entendent pas nécessairement la différence.


Ta phrase était claire, pour moi, mais je vois mal comment quelqu'un pourrait ne pas entendre la différence entre deux son mais être capable de les prononcer différemment, et à bon escient qui plus es !


----------



## jekoh

Et moi, je vois mal pourquoi il serait nécessaire d'entendre la différence pour être capable de la prononcer.

C'est la même chose avec les « é » et les « è » : certains n'entendent pas la différence, notamment en finale, et pourtant prononcent de deux façons bien différentes selon les mots.


----------



## Oddmania

Je prononce _brin _et _brun _différemment, mais je pense que je serais être incapable de repérer la différence dans le discours de quelqu'un d'autre (sauf si la différence est vraiment très marquée, peut-être). C'est grâce au mouvement de ma bouche que j'arrive à faire la différence: quand je dis _brin_, ma lèvre supérieure part vers la gauche et le son est prononcé avec le devant de la bouche (comme un « é »). Quand je dis _brun_, mais bouche reste droite et le son provient plus de la gorge (comme « è »).

J'avais du mal à croire que quelqu'un soit capable d'entendre distinctement la différence entre ces deux sons avant de lire le post #17 de Tilt et le #27 de Jekoh. Mon oreille n'est peut-être pas aussi fine que celle des autres, mais j'aurais du mal à identifier un quelconque accent en me basant uniquement sur la prononciation de ces deux mots. Je repère plus facilement les Marseillais avec leur prononciation du « o » (_côte _prononcé _cotte_) ou du « è » (_fait _prononcé _fée_), ou certaines voyelles nasales comme _-en_ ou _-on_, mais guère plus.


----------



## jekoh

J'entends la différence probablement depuis que notre institutrice d'école primaire a tenté de nous imposer cette prononciation exotique.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis de ceux qui  prononcent  /ɛ̃/ à la place de /œ̃ / pour toutes les graphies _un , _bien que je croie percevoir la différence. Je suis donc assez mal placé pour répondre à la question suivante : Pensez-vous que dans la prononciation standard du français la distinction se fasse de nos jours , j'entends par là la langue des présentateurs des journaux TV ou des discours politiques, par exemple ?


----------



## danielc

J'écoute beaucoup RFI, et l'histoire me passionne. Je connais pas beaucoup au sujet de l'accent des stars de la culture française, mais dans la politique, Mitterand, Jospin et Hollande, au minimum, distinguaient entre ces voyelles. Je ne me souviens d'un président depuis les années 80, ou d'un premier ministre important, qui ne le faisait pas. Peut-être à l'exception de Villepin? RFI le fait d'habitude, mais a de mauvaises habitudes dans le domaine des anglicismes faux-amis.

Ajout: Il vaut la peine de dire, que la tendance en France de fusionner la prononciation de ces voyelles est une des raisons pour laquelle les Canadiens se moquent de l'accent français! Oui, nous aussi sommes cons! Les Français donnent l'impression de réduire les quatre voyelles nasales à deux, "un bon vin blanc" changé à une sorte de "en bon vent blanc".


----------



## danielc

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Je confirme le point de vue de Me Capello . Tout dépend des régions : le phonème [œ̃] nasalisé a disparu de la prononciation en région parisienne depuis bien longtemps déjà, ce que signale l'article de Wikipedia dans une note  en dessous du tableau des voyelles  ici.



Si nous regardons la page indiquée par le lien donné par J.F. de Troyes,sur Wikipédia, il y a une note intéressante pour les Suisses et les Belges:


> 3. a, b et c En français parisien moderne, en français de Belgique et en français de Suisse, /ɑ̃/ se prononce [ɒ̃], /ɛ̃/ se prononce [æ̃] et /ɔ̃/ se prononce [õ].



Selon les contributions d'un membre suisse et d'un membre belge, au #15 et #16, la voyelle nasale /ɛ̃/ est prononcée correctement, mais selon Wikipédia, la prononciation dans ces pays est identique à la prononciation parisienne. Quoi faire avec Wikipédia en ce qui concerne la prononciation belge et suisse de cette voyelle? Faudrait-il la nuancer?

Est-ce que la prononciation parisienne s'est-elle imposée en Belgique et en Suisse en ce qui concerne la voyelle nasale /ɛ̃/? Ou est-ce que cette prononciation parisienne est-elle en train de s'imposer? Y a-t-il des différences régionales ou générationnelles en Suisse et Belgique à ce sujet? Il y en a en France.

Est-ce que cette prononciation parisenne en français suisse ou belge est bien reçue, ou acceptable? Je n'ai jamais écouté les nouvelles de Belgique, mais j'écoute parfois le journal suisse sur TV5, et j'ai toujours trouvé que la prononciation des voyelles nasales des journalistes était standard, selon la tradition des dictionnaires, y compris bien sûr /ɛ̃/.


----------



## Reynald

Je suis dans le même cas que certains qui se sont exprimés plus haut, je n'avais jamais remarqué la différence entre les _un_ et les_ in_ (ni donc évidemment prononcé différemment les uns et les autres) avant d'en discuter un jour avec un collègue d'une autre région. Mes tentatives de prononciation de ce _un_ n'ont toujours abouti qu'à une espèce de _an,_ plus proche du grognement que d'un phonème du français.

Cette disparition progressive de la différence se répand probablement en raison de la prononciation majoritairement entendue dans les médias ici, mais elle est loin d'être récente puisque dans ce travail sur les manuels d'apprentissage de la lecture en France des années 1930 aux années 1970, l'auteur remarque que la différence non seulement n'est pas traitée, mais que la graphie _un_ est mise dans le même groupe que les graphies _in, ain_… en tant que même phonème. Il note (p. 90-91) dans différents manuels : in = un ; qu'in = qu'un ; in, im, ein, ain, un, um. (Les grandes maisons d'édition françaises de manuels scolaires sont situées à Paris mais diffusent dans toute la France).


----------



## jekoh

Reynald said:


> Je suis dans le même cas que certains qui se sont exprimés plus haut, je n'avais jamais remarqué la différence entre les _un_ et les_ in_ (ni donc évidemment prononcé différemment les uns et les autres)


Je ne vois toujours pas en quoi le fait de n'avoir jamais remarqué la différence entre deux sons entraîne qu'on les prononce de la même façon.


----------



## Reynald

jekoh said:


> Je ne vois toujours pas en quoi le fait de n'avoir jamais remarqué la différence entre deux sons entraîne qu'on les prononce de la même façon.


Quand depuis votre enfance, en famille, à l'école, partout autour de vous, vous n'avez jamais entendu qu'une seule prononciation des mots cités plus haut, ce [ɛ̃], si quelqu'un, plus tard, de temps en temps, au hasard d'une rencontre, prononce légèrement différemment quelques rares mots (brun…), et qu'en plus cette distinction ne crée aucune confusion, vous n'y prêtez pas attention et mettez inconsciemment tous ces mots « dans le même sac ».
Personnellement, je n'ai vraiment entendu la différence (entre _brun_ et _brin_, par exemple) que lorsqu'on me l'a fait remarquer et que la personne a articulé clairement, face à moi, deux de ces mots qu'elle distinguait.
Comment pourrait-on articuler différemment deux phonèmes que l'on perçoit comme identiques ?


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> mais selon Wikipédia, la prononciation dans ces pays est identique à la prononciation parisienne


Faites-vous vraiment aveuglément confiance à Wikipédia ?  Il n'existe pas de « français de Suisse » contrairement à ce que suggère Wikipédia ; il y a de nombreuses variantes régionales selon les cantons et les régions. En tout cas, la prononciation « suisse » – si tant est qu'un tel concept existe – n'est certainement pas la même que la parisienne.


----------



## jekoh

Reynald said:


> Comment pourrait-on articuler différemment deux phonèmes que l'on perçoit comme identiques ?


Par imitation inconsciente. Il est simple de constater que beaucoup de gens ne remarquent pas de différence entre [-e] et [-ɛ] en finale et pourtant prononcent bel et bien deux sons différents selon les mots. Même chose pour [ø] et [œ], [o] et [ɔ].


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Faites-vous vraiment aveuglément confiance à Wikipédia ?  .


 Il est évident que non, si vous lisez mon message.

Maître C-Est-ce que la prononciation parisienne de la voyelle nasale /ɛ̃/ s'entend chez vos compatriotes, et si oui, chez qui? Je peux dire qu'au Canada, la prononciation parisienne ne s'entend pas chez les locuteurs natifs du français canadien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous parlez bien de la prononciation de _un_, les Suisses romands disent [œ̃] et non pas [ɛ̃].


----------



## danielc

Non. Selon la page Wikipédia dont nous parlons , /ɛ̃/ se prononce [æ̃] chez vous. Est-ce que c'est du tout vrai?

Prononciation du français — Wikipédia


----------



## OLN

On a du mal à suivre.

Non à quoi ? Maître Capello aurait-il tort parce qu'il est en contradiction avec ce qu'on trouve sur Wikipédia, en quoi tu dis pourtant ne pas avoir confiance ?

Maître Capello a écrit [œ̃] et non pas [æ̃] (la discussion porte sur la prononciation de "in" et "un", [ɛ̃] et [œ̃]).
Admettons que ce soit une coquille. Je n'ai rien trouvé sur la Suisse sur la page Alphabet phonétique international — Wikipédia à laquelle mène le lien  [æ̃] donné au n°45.
De toute manière, [ɛ̃] et [œ̃] sont des phonèmes. Il n'est pas question de les prononcer différemment comme on peut prononcer différemment un graphème comme _un_.


----------



## Reynald

jekoh said:


> Par imitation inconsciente


Consciemment ou inconsciemment on ne peut évidemment pas imiter ce que l'on n'entend jamais autour de soi. (À Paris, la distinction [ɛ̃] / [œ̃] n'était déjà plus présente que chez 17% des locuteurs en 1945 - source A. Martinet).


----------



## danielc

Il est intéressant de savoir comment l'on prononce et _brin_, et _brun_. Il est possible de maintenir la distinction à l'oral entre ces mots, sans pour autant prononcer un /ɛ̃/ dans _brin. _

OLN a écrit


OLN said:


> (la discussion porte sur la prononciation de "in" et "un", [ɛ̃] et [œ̃]).



Nous sommes d'accord. Mais il est possible, selon la page de Wikipédia sur la prononciation du français, de prononcer un [æ̃] au lieu d'un /ɛ̃/ pour certains francophones, ce qui pertinent pour la considération de la prononciation de _brin, _et donc pour ce fil.

En ce qui concerne le cas belge, j'ai trouvé ceci aujourd'hui sur la page de Wikipédia sur le français belge, sous _La prononciation et les accents
_
"maintien d'une opposition entre /ɛ̃/ et /œ̃/ (_brin_ et _brun_ se prononcent différemment)"

Français de Belgique — Wikipédia.

Donc selon une page de Wikipédia, _brin _est prononcé avec un /ɛ̃/ en Belgique, mais selon leur page principale sur la prononciation du français,  /ɛ̃/ se prononce [æ̃], ce qui changerait la prononciation de _brin._


----------



## Chimel

danielc said:


> En ce qui concerne le cas belge, j'ai trouvé ceci aujourd'hui sur la page de Wikipédia sur le français belge, sous _La prononciation et les accents
> _
> "maintien d'une opposition entre /ɛ̃/ et /œ̃/ (_brin_ et _brun_ se prononcent différemment)"_._


Je confirme la différence de prononciation en Belgique: personne ici ne dit "lindi" (cette prononciation vous fait immédiatement percevoir comme étant Français ou plus spécifiquement Parisien).


----------



## danielc

Chimel-Vous confirmez la différence de prononciation, mais est-il question de [ɛ̃] / [œ̃], ou de [æ̃] / [œ̃]? Est-il la norme belge de prononcer  /ɛ̃/ comme [æ̃], comme l'indique la page principale de Wikipédia sur la prononciation du français?


----------



## Maître Capello

Maître Capello said:


> Faites-vous vraiment aveuglément confiance à Wikipédia ?





danielc said:


> Il est évident que non, si vous lisez mon message.


À lire vos commentaires, on jurerait pourtant du contraire… Arrêtez donc avec votre prononciation en [æ̃] tirée de Wikipédia ! Personne ne parle ainsi en Suisse et vraisemblablement pas non plus en Belgique. Au risque de me répéter, ne vous fiez pas aveuglément à cet article !


----------



## Chimel

Il est question de la distinction entre  [ɛ̃] et [œ̃]. Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas où il est dit, sur cette page de Wikipédia, qu'en Belgique le /ɛ̃/ se prononce comme le [æ̃].


----------

